# Lake Martin Striper



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Last week I visited Lake Martin with some friends for our annual fishing trip. I was only able to stay for a couple of days and for the most part conditions were terrible. We were able to catch several spotted bass during the first two days but none with any real size. On day 3, which was my last day, I was able to hook up with this striped bass. He ended up weighing 20lbs 7oz and is the largest one I've caught so far. They do get much, much bigger than this guy but it was a blast catching him on a topwater plug. We usually chase the 6-8 lbers with topwater lures on light tackle so I was very surprised when this guy got on the line.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Got to love that lake!!! Nice work guys.. I am planning another trip the first weekend of October.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice Striper!! Been trying to get up there for years and try and nail one of those 40 lb'ers that lurk up there. Can't even get the better guides to return a phone call up there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Smoker!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine fish!


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Used to love going to Lake Martin when I was at AU. Awesome lake.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

what a purdy toad


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Great fish!!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice! Always wanted to grease a striper


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

it was an awesome time glad I got to be a part of it smitty, if you guys ever need a guide up there the man to call is Chad Miller 334-300-5337 he has 20 years on Martin and is the main reason we have had so much success up there. Stand up guy and can put you on some fish. Love that place


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice fish. Congratulations. Looks like a BLAST!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice fish, that is a beatiful lake!


----------

